# Gun Safety: Do You Dry-Fire To Show Clear? Most Of The Time It’s A Bad Idea



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

> It’s a common sight to see someone pull the trigger on the rifle, shotgun, or pistol they just emptied, whether they are finishing up at the gun range or jumping in the truck after the evening deer hunt. The intent is to confirm that the gun is clear. But is that safe gun handling? Or is it a pointless risk?
> 
> I think the answer depends on what you’re doing. But I do know some hunters and shooters click their trigger every single time—and that’s not the right approach.
> 
> ...


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

It falls into the same group who carry a pistol with an empty chamber. They don't trust themselves or their weapon. So they feel that they have to do just one more thing to be "safe", when they really shouldn't be carrying a firearm in the first place. These are the same rubes who shoot themselves or someone else, while "cleaning" a gun.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we are required to in competition 

RSO "IF finished ,, unload and show clear!"

I lock back slide hold it out for RO to check (while pointed down range)

RSO "slide down , Hammer down, holster " (slide and hammer down at the backstop)

so yes at a range under the right conditions as your article points out 

I was at the range this morning by myself when I finished yes I removed the mag , visually inspected the chamber , dropped the bolt and pulled the trigger then cased it up 

so it must have context , at range making clear for storage 

it really is mostly a competition thing.

I never do deer hunting or any other type of hunting a shot after dark even if in the dirt and 100% safe would draw attention my pump shotgun is also very easy to just leave the slide back on while putting it in the case.

some people are really into chamber flags also , it is a lot about what you get used to and the context 

I knew a guy who shot bullseye and in his league a flag was required so every gun he had had a flag even a revolver with an open cylinder a piece or orange string trimmer line was inserted down the barrel.

I teach with a group that uses flags you must be action open , safety on if it will go on and flag in laying on the mat then the line RSOs check when they get past their cross over rifle they signal thumb's up when all the line RSO are signally the Line Boss can call the line clear , then if instructed you may go get your target. 

even if the every shooter is done Ceasefire , Ceasefire , Ceasefire , unload and clear! gets called by the Line boss and repeated by the Line RSO's every time 

I am sure some one said how can you be the most sure that the line is safe so they clear it every time even if not going down range.

it all comes down to the SOP (standard operating procedure) in RSO training they go over SOP a lot a written SOP that follows standard practices is how you get insurance for your range or group

most pistol competitions follow the very similar clearing SOP nearly the same verbiage and actions and order you even follow a Cadence of commands , you say it in the same cadence every time , people with ear protection on may not hear every word but the cadence pattern they can make out 

same thing in High-power the Line Boss calls it the Same every time in a cadence


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

No. I trust my eyes.

But some handguns you have to dry fire in order to remove the slide, as I recall.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

This brings up a question I have about my Ruger 10/.22. After unloading and removing the bullet from the chamber, does a dry fire relieve pressure on the mechanisms since the gun is basically cocked? I never used to do it but hubby read somewhere that it wears out the springs if the rifle sets around for days or weeks while "cocked".

I once yelled at a guy in a gun store for pointing a gun my way. He said, "it's not loaded". I shot back "treat every gun like it's loaded", then added "some people should never be allowed to own guns".

I know a gun store owner that will kick you out of the store if you point a gun his direction.

I wouldn't do a dry fire in the field. I would check to make sure no bullets are left in the chamber. And I keep my fingers away from the trigger while handling my guns.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I was taught it is hard on the firearm to dry fire it. The firing pin is made to have the resistance of the primer as it moves forward. Otherwise its hard on the pin and spring. It is likely outdated thinking, but old habits die hard.

I always unload, and leave the action open. It is visible. It is impossible to fire at that point. If I do close the action, I don’t dry fire, I de cock the action.

I have taught my kids the same. While hunting, no chambered shell until you are in position to take a shot.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

> *Is It Safe to Dry-Fire Your Gun?*
> 
> Dry practice – practicing shooting techniques without using live ammunition – is an excellent way to strengthen the basic skills of good marksmanship. You will notice that I am using the term “Dry Practice,” instead of “Dry-Fire Practice,” in order to remind us that there is no firing, no loud noise and no bullet holes in stuff that you don't want bullet holes in, when dry practice is done correctly and safely.
> 
> ...


@Danaus29


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@Tom Horn, I have dry fire practice caps for the .45 and 9 mm. That doesn't quite cover the question I was asking which is, is it better to leave the rifle cocked or not?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Danaus29 said:


> @Tom Horn, I have dry fire practice caps for the .45 and 9 mm. That doesn't quite cover the question I was asking which is, is it better to leave the rifle cocked or not?


With a 10/22, I don't think it benefits the rifle to dry fire it. It's semiautomatic (or at least mine is) and it will just cycle and repeat the process after you pull the trigger if that makes sense.
I lock the action open. Sometimes I dry fire, but usually just pull the mag and open up the action to check


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@RJ2019, thanks. That answers my question. I don't block the action open, just open it to eject the next loaded unspent cartridge, check the chamber, close the action then dry fire before putting the rifle away. Of course I always remove the magazine before ejecting the unspent cartridge.

I need to clean that rifle. It's been used a lot since the last cleaning.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> @Tom Horn, I have dry fire practice caps for the .45 and 9 mm. That doesn't quite cover the question I was asking which is, is it better to leave the rifle cocked or not?


I am not a gunsmith; however, I don't believe that it would harm the mechanism to leave it in the cocked position, however, I would not put a cocked rifle in long term storage.




> I would really like to hear from other members on their view on storing a bolt rifle in a cocked or uncocked manner. I store my factory rifles uncocked and usually release the firing pin by engaging the trigger as I rotate the bolt down ---right or wrong ?? My BR rifles I leave cocked because I think dry firing will damage some styles of firing pins and I don't want to leave a snap cap in the chamber. ?? Your views and input would be appreciated. Thanks RLP
> 
> No expert here but I do the same as you mentioned. My background is in Machine Tool repairs, alignments and calibrations and as such I have been around springs that are used generate a mechanical action or advantage. They wear out and releasing their load prolongs their life span and possibilities of taking "set".
> 
> Link To Forum







> Re: Leave Rifle Cocked Or Not?
> 
> The issue would be the striker spring, which I prefer to store in the relaxed position. You can relax the striker by dry firing it, but I prefer not to dry fire rimfires.
> 
> ...


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Danaus29 said:


> @RJ2019, thanks. That answers my question. I don't block the action open, just open it to eject the next loaded unspent cartridge, check the chamber, close the action then dry fire before putting the rifle away. Of course I always remove the magazine before ejecting the unspent cartridge.
> 
> I need to clean that rifle. It's been used a lot since the last cleaning.


I thought about correcting my last post, still on my first cup of coffee, but decided not to because it doesn't really change my answer😆
When I stop to use my brain, you are right in that you can't dry fire an empty 10/22 over and over if it's been empty. But the semiautomatic design essentially keeps it "cocked" all the time while it's loaded and the rifle was designed to work that way so I don't think it is being hard on the rifle to not dry fire it.
I don't think dry firing is the end of the world like whoever wrote this silly article seems to think it is. The article has kind of a "everybody except for me is wrong" vibe to it.

Glad I got that off my chest lol, sorry


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@RJ2019, I think hubby read a story with a tone like that. The author insisted the pressure should be relieved by a dry fire after unloading.

Then I think about the one in the safe that wasn't dry fired before being stored, but I don't obsess over it. I forgot about that one until just now.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Danaus29 said:


> @RJ2019, I think hubby read a story with a tone like that. The author insisted the pressure should be relieved by a dry fire after unloading.
> 
> Then I think about the one in the safe that wasn't dry fired before being stored, but I don't obsess over it. I forgot about that one until just now.


I definitely see where you're going with that theory. I have been told the same about leaving the ramline mags unloaded while not in use because it damages the springs. Not sure about the stock rotary mags for that rifle, but I feel like they are much better built than the higher capacity mags.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

RJ2019 said:


> I definitely see where you're going with that theory. I have been told the same about leaving the ramline mags unloaded while not in use because it damages the springs. Not sure about the stock rotary mags for that rifle, but I feel like they are much better built than the higher capacity mags.


I have heard that about the mags too. I've had the current one partially loaded for weeks. It's groundhog season and loading takes time.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

The only reason I ever dry fire a gun is to get a feel for the trigger pull weight, and this is done after making sure it is fully unloaded.
Many suggest dry fire practicing with handguns to get a feel for how the trigger pull affects your movement of the sights.

Far as I know it won't damage a centerfire weapon, but have been told it's a bad idea to dry fire rimfires.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> I never used to do it but hubby read somewhere that it wears out the springs if the rifle sets around for days or weeks while "cocked".


That is an old wife's tale.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

There is a M1A Springfield rifle that sets beside by front door. There is a loaded 20 round magazine in the gun, and a round in the chamber. It has been loaded and cocked for the past twenty years. I shoot a few rounds every few months, then clean it. No sign of wear on the magazine spring, or the hammer spring. Old habits die hard.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> This brings up a question I have about my Ruger 10/.22. After unloading and removing the bullet from the chamber, does a dry fire relieve pressure on the mechanisms since the gun is basically cocked? I never used to do it but hubby read somewhere that it wears out the springs if the rifle sets around for days or weeks while "cocked".
> 
> I once yelled at a guy in a gun store for pointing a gun my way. He said, "it's not loaded". I shot back "treat every gun like it's loaded", then added "some people should never be allowed to own guns".
> 
> ...


insert an empty if you feel the need to dry fire


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

springs do compress mag springs do compress , better springs are less effected.

it takes time often a long time

so grandpas 1897 shotgun may have a weak mag tube spring the spring is old and he left it loaded for 50+ years

in most 22lr you do now want to dry fire Ruger's are the exception to this.

the firing pin spring can get weak in a bolt action rifle but again it has more to do with a lot of time and old springs
think about it this way some of the springs in Mauser rifles are 1898 so spring steel wasn't as good or calibrated and they may have spent more than 100 years under compression.

my neighbor was at a joint military training in South/central America several years back one of the countries carried their M16 rifles around with an empty mag , the safety off and the hammer down on an empty chamber , dust cover closed

this sent American generals in to a fit apparently they left the rifles this way all the time , if you can't put the safety to safe with a M16 then it is hammer down and inert as it is going to get , however to a visiting general it looks like they are walking around with a hot rifle in condition 0

an American solution to gun maintenance is put 5 dollars worth of new springs in rifles every decade however in budget poor South America 5 dollars in springs and 5 dollars in labor every decade was a million dollars if you had 100K rifles , if they kept tension off springs they thought they might go 20+ years without a million dollars in cost and by then the US would probably give them new rebuilt rifles in another aid package

dry firing old guns with brittle firing pins did break them

most modern guns can be dry fired safely

have I broken a firing pin yes on a 1947 made pump shotgun about 3-4 years ago , was it probably going to break any way while shooting probably , I replaced it and it is part of owning guns they don't last for ever they do take some maintenance and parts. they do last a really long time it had gone about 70 years on that firing pin , it was not a lightly used gun it retains about 5% of it's original finish and is on it's second stock.

if you have a gun you fear is to antique then don't run it in competition or training and be very delicate with it maybe don't even shoot it.

again dry fire to show clear is really more of a competition thing it is a backup to the backup and done only in a safe direction if you miss it and the RO misses it but it goes bang then you both get humble for a bit but no harm you clear it again and dry fire again. it was on a hot range yet

i would not dry fire in a gun store and no muzzle flagging people any where.

it is always the "unloaded" guns that surprise people


----------



## Docdubz (Aug 10, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> @RJ2019, I think hubby read a story with a tone like that. The author insisted the pressure should be relieved by a dry fire after unloading.
> 
> Then I think about the one in the safe that wasn't dry fired before being stored, but I don't obsess over it. I forgot about that one until just now.


That's like the rumor that if you keep your magazines loaded the springs get worn out. I still have the magazines that I deployed to Iraq with. They have never gone more than a couple of days unloaded since 2008 and work absolutely fine. And various clues on them indicate that they were floating around the military since the 90s. Old, beat up, never maintained properly and still work perfectly fine.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

No. Make sure the gun is unloaded.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

goodatit said:


> insert an empty if you feel the need to dry fire


When the empty casing is removed, the rifle is then cocked again.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> When the empty casing is removed, the rifle is then cocked again.


unless your running an Enfield they cock on close 

with most bolt action rifles you can hold the trigger back and ease the bold handle down and the firing pin is slowly released as the bolt handle lowers 

perhaps the best advice is have 2 extra of each spring and a spare firing pin or 2 and not worry about it you will likely have a lifetimes worth of springs and parts.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> unless your running an Enfield they cock on close
> 
> with most bolt action rifles you can hold the trigger back and ease the bold handle down and the firing pin is slowly released as the bolt handle lowers
> 
> perhaps the best advice is have 2 extra of each spring and a spare firing pin or 2 and not worry about it you will likely have a lifetimes worth of springs and parts.


I was talking about the Ruger 10/.22. I guess I'll have to put that information in each post I make about it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> I was talking about the Ruger 10/.22. I guess I'll have to put that information in each post I make about it.


on the 10/22 a spare set of springs , a spare firing pin and a few spare mags and we will be in ourgraves before you wear it out doing anything other than competition shooting.

a friend has his dads early 10/22 from the late 60s it has been the farm gun so he got it with the farm , it really hasn't been shot that much because if it got shot it meant something needed to be put down or raccoons and possum.

it has sat loaded for for long periods of time , about 2 years ago his magazine was acting up , a cleaning and tightening of the spring and it was feeding properly again

I have had to clean and tighten the springs on a few mags with a lot of shooting the metal feed lips on the 10/22 get battered specifically this spot 










ever wondered why when you pull the trigger group on a 10/22 the ejector always looks like brand new 
any time you have the mag in the circled spot which is crisp and square on this relatively new mag the mag is the ejector , it is brass on steel so it takes a LONG time to wear out. back when 22lr was 9.99 a brick people found that wear out point a bit more often than at 49.99 a brick in either case a new 20 dollar magazine is the answer if that spot gets worn and feed issues happen


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hubby reworked some of the mechanisms when this All-weather Ruger 10/.22 was brand spankin' new. I'm not sure what all he replaced and smoothed out but it shoots real smooth. It is my go-to varmint gun.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the Army uses clearing barrels outside the gates or outside buildings no hot weapons allowed in tents , buildings or certain areas .

more than once a burst of fire has been shot into a clearing barrel, guys are just that tired. so under controlled situations clearing barrels have a place

in your home unless you have a single family house and a safe direction or make a safe direction , not advisable , a chamber flag would be a better option if you must show clear.
I like these for ARs when a flag is required easy in and easy out , blocks the bolt from closing , doesn't get grit in my chamber and doesn't fall out when the line moves to a different distance and you are carrying the rifle slung with the rest of your gear moving say back to 400 from 300

we are the odd ducks shooting pump shotguns in 3gun I am still looking for the best 12 chamber flag for pumps the idea is if a chamber flag is in then a round can not be


----------

